# A printhead cleaning machine?



## scrubz (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen this before or heard of it being used on a DTG printhead?
Print Head Doctor - advanced print head recovery tool
No I don't work for them, it just seems like it might work, but wow, EXPENSIVE.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Not got one of those.
Got one of these [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkea2711o_Q[/media]
But never used it because I use one of these [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwPd4UxlC6g[/media]


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

What do you think about that Jet Genie?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I edited my previous post while you were posting - if you know what I mean 

It looks well built and the theory/ promo video is quite convimcimg. I bought it as insurance Justin. Having watched the developments in DTG printing over many years I guess I didn't have total faith that white ink clogging had gone for good.

There is another owner on this forum who has one and used it, maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Very cool, but you can save yourself some money.
Get a $30 ultrasonic from Target, some Ammonia, distilled water, Syringe and some 3/32" tubing for the print head spikes.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Got 25ltrs of distilled water, can't source Ammonia atm. Do you think Ammonia & distilled water could substitute for cleaning solution?


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Very cool, but you can save yourself some money.
> Get a $30 ultrasonic from Target, some Ammonia, distilled water, Syringe and some 3/32" tubing for the print head spikes.


We've done it that way in the past, but we have issue pushing / pulling ink through one nipple at a time - it seems the solution will gush out of the other nipples rather than breaking down difficult blockage. We have about 5 print heads sitting around, from back when we were using "bulk" white ink systems - they might be done for good, though..... I'm thinking that by taking it up a notch and plugging them into a machine like that, maybe they could be revived....


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Very cool, but you can save yourself some money.
> Get a $30 ultrasonic from Target, some Ammonia, distilled water, Syringe and some 3/32" tubing for the print head spikes.


 
Very good!!  You're actually not far from the way the Jet Genie works. Suction, cleaning fluid (amonia based), acoustics and irrigation. The only difference is that unlike us humans, it will do it for hours and hours at a time without getting bored or tired.




-- Fred


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

Justin Walker said:


> We have about 5 print heads sitting around, from back when we were using "bulk" white ink systems - they might be done for good, though..... I'm thinking that by taking it up a notch and plugging them into a machine like that, maybe they could be revived....


While testing the J.J. prototype I salvaged a couple of heads that came out of the garbage pile at SWF. They were considered beyond repair. I got about 50% of them back. The Jet Jenie sucked on one of them for about 10 hours hahaha.

The challenge is head delamination. You have to clear the clog before the head delaminates from all the torture... in which case it's mechanically hosed and will never work again.

EDIT: I'm talking strictly about Epson heads here.

-- Fred


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> Got 25ltrs of distilled water, can't source Ammonia atm. Do you think Ammonia & distilled water could substitute for cleaning solution?


Should work. 


-- Fred


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

Justin Walker said:


> We've done it that way in the past, but we have issue pushing / pulling ink through one nipple at a time - it seems the solution will gush out of the other nipples rather than breaking down difficult blockage. We have about 5 print heads sitting around, from back when we were using "bulk" white ink systems - they might be done for good, though..... I'm thinking that by taking it up a notch and plugging them into a machine like that, maybe they could be revived....


I only back flush, never push through the head. Most of the time the actual clog is in the filter inside the black plastic piece under the spike.
It seems to work pretty good that way, I've never really had to soak it for hours at a time though.


----------



## FredP (Jul 2, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> I've never really had to soak it for hours at a time though.


 
Yeah, that's usually only when they sit around for weeks or months letting that clog get nice and solid.


-- Fred


----------

